# Luas park and ride - green line



## ATgirl (21 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I am heading to Dublin (Blackrock) this evening as I need to spend most of tomorrow in Dublin city centre.  I was hoping to park my car in one of the luas park and rides for the green line, so Stillorgan or the Beacon South carpark.  I am planning to be there for 9.30am - would I get parking in one of these carparks at this time or would I need to be there earlier?
Thanks.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 Oct 2009)

If you're going to be in Blackrock tonight and you're heading into Dublin City centre tomorrow, the Dart from Blackrock into Pearse Station or Tara Street might be easier.

You can find a DART route map [broken link removed] and a list of Dart/train stations with parking [broken link removed]. I don't have any idea if/when these carparks become full, but if you're staying in Blackrock, this might not be an issue.

If you do need to get the Luas from Stillorgan tomorrow, I know that it fills up fairly early (i.e. before 8am). I can't say for definite if it completely fills up, but the odds are it does.


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Oct 2009)

It would be madness to drive from Blackrock to Stillorgan to then head into town on the Luas. There is parking at Blackrock and Booterstown Dart Stations. Booterstown is €2 a day parking not sure the cost of Blackrock parking. You could also get one of the frequent bus services, the 4/4a or 7 go through and past Blackrock village.


----------



## ATgirl (21 Oct 2009)

Ok thanks.  I had thought of the Dart from Blackrock originally, reason I was thinking I'd get the Luas was, I'm going to Charlemont St and Camden St so getting the Luas would mean I wouldn't have to walk very far!
The dart it is so, I don't fancy having to be in the park and ride before 8am.


----------



## huskerdu (21 Oct 2009)

THe Park and Ride at Ballally might be a better idea. I dont think it fills up as quickly as Stillorgan. Its underground and a much larger car park than Stillorgan.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 Oct 2009)

Another option is to get the Dart to Tara Street, walk to O'Connell Street and get the 19 or 19a to Camden Street. It'll cost €1.15 each way. I've never taken this bus so I don't know how reliable or fast it is. You can get the timetables here.


----------

